# i find Halloween humorous because...



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Several years ago, a Saturday afternoon in the height of the Baseball season.i was tweaking the thumb on our Witch animatronic. I wanted to twist the thumb so her grip ( on a lantern) looked more natural. I use my own body parts as a template for our puppets, easier to maintain scale. So the Witches arm, from shoulder to fingertips, is quite muscular. So I sliced off her thumb, then reattached it using hot glue, and tossed the arm into the freezer to set. Then I sat down to watch Albert Pujols come to the plate. As luck would have it, my wife picked that particular moment to awaken from an afternoon nap, and defrost some chicken for supper...

Thats why I find Halloween humorous.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

But I don't find Halloween humorous...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Guru sees nothing humorous about Halloween...
I've got a hundred stories and memories like the one above.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Halloween might be terrifying for some, giving a series of terrifying bad dreams to small ones, but I like to hand out my "Halloween" year round and never have to say:"I'm Sorry."
startle, scare, then see and hear them LAUGH. If I scare someone and no laugh follows i apologize and talk kindly to them....then hope for the best even apologize.
I love to entertain people . Terrorize them? No.
So i find tons of humor and laughs all the time here from almost every person that sees my house tour.
If or when i scare someone it is with my acting or storytelling and the anticipation I created, then the humorous release of it.....
all the reason why those horrific bloody, gory images are not here. No Death images, no torture images (just the "Torture" of having to listen to my stories?)
i have a great many true "Fans" of what i do here, i think this is so, because of what i just typed .
Everything here turns "Funny' or FUN, people seem to like this.
People also like to see and hear their friends get scared,scream, jump, then everyone .. laughs... a "Perfect" time for almost one and all!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> But I don't find Halloween humorous...


"I don't think it's possible to have a sense of tragedy without having a sense of humor"- Christopher Hitchens


Well, that is tragic...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Last night four young women drove for about four hours to arrive at my Haunted house. None of them had ever been here before, they found us on-line.
They had many moments of laughing, loudly and freely. I think they were impressed by the house and the tour . They had some nervous moments, then had the laughs.
I judge it to be a"perfect" tour simply from their reactions.
Humor plays a large part in building and maintaining my Haunted House.
I have had complaints from some because their friend(s) could not stop talking about my house... for YEARS!
Humor and Haunts should be presented together to make any scare more acceptable.
I believe that most people really do not really like having the holy-crap scared out of them. And it is worse when they are then left without addressing their residue of that fear.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember when I use to tot in my neighborhood in California, there was this one house that would put props up in the trees by the sidewalk and he would drop it right in front of you when you passed by. As he got older, his aim got worse, and basically you konked on the head with whatever it was if you weren't paying attention. It was hilarious.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Years ago I was intrigued by why people laugh when they are frightened in a Haunted House, so I looked into it. It turns out that fear stimulates the hippocampus portion of the brain. This is related to emotion and short term memory. Short term - we KNOW we are in no danger; emotion - what the HELL is that!
the combination causes laughter.
BTW, the hippocampus is the first part of the brain to fall to Alzheimer's Disease. So, if you don't think Halloween is humorous, giit yerself checked out...,


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Wolfman said:


> Years ago I was intrigued by why people laugh when they are frightened in a Haunted House, so I looked into it. It turns out that fear stimulates the hippocampus portion of the brain. This is related to emotion and short term memory. Short term - we KNOW we are in no danger; emotion - what the HELL is that!
> the combination causes laughter.
> BTW, the hippocampus is the first part of the brain to fall to Alzheimer's Disease. So, if you don't think Halloween is humorous, giit yerself checked out...,


Several of my actors have complained about customers who laugh all the way through, as if it's insulting to them. 
I tell them two things, 1) many people respond to fear with laughter just as you said Wolfman. and 2) as long as they are enjoying themselves I don't care if they scream or laugh


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

*i find Halloween humorous because 

I hit my funny bone last Halloween on a skeleton


----------

